# 3 dozen decoys for sale



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

I have 3 dozen duck decoys for sale.
2 dozen magnum mallard [email protected] decoys. They are the ones that some of the heads rotate.
1 doz Flambeau GWT decoys

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=31072915&cat=225


----------

